# Adopted a Dog



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

We'll, we finally did it! We adopted a rescue dog from "A Better Life Dog Rescue". We are so exited to welcome her into our home this Saturday and hope that it will be a wonderful experience. 
Like all rescues, she has some issues to overcome but we are sure that we'll be able to work through these with her. Most of our family members and friends think we are crazy.
We need to prove them wrong so wish us luck!
Oh, anybody in Richmond have old blankets you would like to get rid of?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

good job... what kind of dog.. dont forget to post pics.. also abused dogs and such, when showed compasion make awesome and very loyal dog.. i think you will be very happy with your new friend!!!

dont for get to post pics


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

If I'll ever figure out how to do that picture thing, I'll post some. It's a mixed breed dog, who knows what she is. There might be Chesapeake Retriver-Border Collie in her. We'll have to keep her on a diet for a while and increase her (an our) activity level!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Waterlily, good for you!!! My rescue dog was about the most caring, _greatful_ and loving dog I've ever owned in my life. My other dogs are just spoiled and ungreatful pieces. I'm really happy for you!

If you want to add a picture to your message here's the easiest way I know of to add pics is to go to www.tinypic.com:
Click the "Browse" button and select the picture file, Click the "Open" button
Click the "Upload Now" image
Type in the "captcha" words and click the "Upload Now" image
Copy the last url ("Direct Link for Layouts")

Go back to BCAquaria in the message box click the







button and paste the url into it. When you Save your message you'll see the picture.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good Job on getting a rescue dog. The wife and I lucked out on our rescue dog We were about to leave cause the dogs that were there weren't for us . My wife decides to go and talk to people in the office and as she about to leave in walks a puppy and it runs to my wife . Well the pup was getting drop off and we were the frist to see him and we got the frist crack to adopt him so we did.. We got a flat coat retriever/ border collie. we got him at 4 olds. He is a great dog . Good Luck


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

We adopted Daisy as well in June (yes with issues) we are still workign on some, but others have now gone.

Congrats!!!


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> We adopted Daisy as well in June (yes with issues) we are still workign on some, but others have now gone.
> 
> Congrats!!!


What kind of issues were and are you dealing with? Just wondering if we might have tips for each other


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Take your dog to a Petsmart training class, it's worth the $120. They train you just as much as they train your dog.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

That is great to hear Waterlilly! You must be so excited - I remember I couldn't WAIT till the weekend our kitty was coming home with us from the shelter. I was there visiting her every day I could get there after work... 

I'm sure it will all work out fine - just have patience and take things slowly with your new furbaby. It might take time, but they will eventually find their place in your family and be content. With our cat it took about a year before we felt she'd really settled in, and another year until she started acting like the boss of the house.


----------

